# theft in Amboise



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Last night there there a spate of robberies on the campsite in Amboise (brass band meet in France) tents and motor homes were targeted.

Made me realise how lax I had become in setting night time alarms, even got Vic fitting the window alarms he has had in the box in his van for a year.

So do like the scouts "Be prepared"

Bryan


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Agree - we were one of the vans broken in to. They forced open a side window, took cash and wallets, old iPod and minirig speaker and leads plus my handbag with purse etc in. Also took a gold Seiko wristwatch. 

Our dog barked once but that was all, we didn't realise anything had happened until 7.30 am when we found the habitation door open!

BUT we are safe, no ill effects apart from anger at ourselves for not locking money in safe. They were rather choosy as to what was stolen (unless our dog's single yap disturbed them), they didn't take my iPad, canon compact camera and Bill's expensive new Fuji camera but took an old iPod out of its case and took that. 

So now have a few weeks of just using cash and my debit card (Bill left his at home!). Oh and have to sort out about the locks as they spare key was in my bag!

Guess who's getting an alarm system fitted when we get home - stable door well and truly bolted after horse!!!!

Just to reiterate - there was no gas used just two people sleeping soundly and one little dog which was obviously scared by the strange person in the van. AND one big expensive lesson truly learnt! 

Police were very good, came within minutes of a friendly french neighbour's call and campsite staff offering any help they can, MHF'S members as always offering help, cash etc and plenty of laughs. Thanks all.
Jan & Bill


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think there have been reported cases of theft on here before from that site.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Complacent no more - I bought a box of these last year but never got round to actually fitting them . . . After last nights thefts here at Amboise they are now fitted to all Windows & doors !
http://www.milenco.com/products/sleep-safe-alarms/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nethernut,

Really sorry to hear of your experience

I never use a handbag in the MH as Im sure I would just drop it on the seat each time I came back so my purse etc is always away

I hope the little one was not traumatised by the event

Shadow would have attacked not from bravado but from anxiety he just doesn't think, I'm sure guarding the van is quite a daunting self inflicted experience to him

hope you were insured

it is frightening to think people can enter the van without your knowledge, it really worries me because he is a big powerful dog in the confines of a motorhome

We do have Strikeback though and sometimes I think how stupid to worry that the alarm doesn't prevent someone entering and meeting HIM face to face

But I worry that we would have to have him destroyed if he attacked any one in the van, and I would be devastated if he did

So we try to make sure no one can break in for their own safety 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Aldra, the wee one has been very quiet all day and vomited all her breakfast up this morning but seems fine now. Yes we are insured with MHF'S insurance and they have been very helpful, trying to get it sorted via their recovery people in France at the moment. Two campsites in the Amboise area were hit according to police last night/this morning. They think it was a gang who hit the town in one night. No vans on the Aire were touched.
Can't thank MHF's members on site for all the offers of help and support, great to have friends with you at this sort of time.
Think we may speak to Vanbitz about getting an alarm fitted when we are home, have to try to fit it in with a trip to England end August early September.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bless her

She was upset by all of it

b*****ds

just at the moment I'm wishing that it had been our van

They would have just been at face level or maybe groin if he was keeping a low profile 8O 

Glad you were insured, put it behind you and just enjoy your holiday

Aldra


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, Nethernut ,really glad your ok , We had same in Portugal, broken into 4.30.am luckily wife was woken by cab light comming on with intruder inside van ..we had seatbelts through armrests,which they slashed, they also did alarm and door lock . i .shouted and shot forward with crooklock but sadly too slow ..we now use a heavy chain + window alarms ,,but sometimes the doubt is still there, getting better ..like you MHF,s members were on hand namely Rugbyken & Jan who we can,t thank enough ,please don,t let this put you off ,it hasn,t us ,please just think one step infront of them ..many regards Les


----------



## silverbroom (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello, first post on here, not even got a motorhome yet but still gathering info from this brilliant site. I have a portable CCTV piece of kit, small, compact, infrared and can run for months from standard AA batteries,gamekeepers and wildlife types use these. They take photos, record film or a combination of both complete with date stamp.

You can put these anywhere, when we are on holiday I strap mine to a tree (these things are camouflaged) no not the tree the camera. On our return I have film/photos of any visits to our remote cottage including the postie even captured a beaver, all with date and time which is most important for court cases. I do have signs around the house stating that CCTV recording is taking place. Anyway, is this an item that would deter thieves if said signs are displayed on motorhome and one of these recorders was placed outside/inside?.
The one I have cost about £200 but Aldi/Lidl have something similiar for around £70, worth a thought?. 

Victor.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Amboise*

We are also on the site but where left alone!did out Milenco alarms fitted to all the windows put them off or was it our Seintz windows which are flush fitting?We will never know but we are like everybody else a little complacent about security when on holiday.Not any more!Will make sure Milenco alarms are switched on now!!!Brass bands in Amboise great and worth coming for.Don't let fear of break in spoil your holiday,It's rare like having your house burgled.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

'Silverbroom'
I got one of these which I automatically have on whenever I'm driving,it works from rechargeable internal battery or from dashboard ciggie socket- i could also have it on 24hrs as its got quite good infrared night vision too, it records & stores at 15minute segments & when SD card is full re-records over the earliest segments automatically, I have a 16Gb card which lasts well over 9 or 10hrs recordings with or without sound, playback is via the cabcam or slip the SD card card into your PC/laptop & watch or copy segments to hard disc.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/VISION-IN-C...370722223&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=cab+cam+video

At this price everyone should have one !


----------

